# Anybody figured out which parts to replace to fix the Redband kickback growl?



## jpromo (Dec 11, 2011)

I heard it was pretty common for the redband to have a growl or hum that you can feel when pedaling in low gear. I had one on a bike that I just now sold but I had determined myself to find out what it was that had worn. I pulled it apart probably 4 times, starting with a rebuild. Then I replaced the outer gear nut. Then I replaced the loose bearings between the low drive cone. I had bought a new low drive cone but it turned out to be for a yellow band so I couldn't use it. Nothing worked.

Has anybody figured out what needs to be replaced? There'd be the sun gears or the big outside gear ring, and I think that seems the only two other options. I sold it now but it's still haunting me.


----------



## how (Dec 11, 2011)

I dont get the facination with the 2 speed kick back..they all growl. I rather have a 3 speed Sturmey Archer anyday.


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 12, 2011)

The "growl" is from the action of the planet gears. Some are quieter and some are louder, but all the Automatics are going to have some noise in the reduction (or overdrive for the blue bands) gear.  If the gears were machined with more precision or with finer teeth, then it might well be quieter. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## how (Dec 12, 2011)

The problem is not only the growl but you feel the vibrations from the growl in your legs and seat,,,the first time you ride one you think there is something wrong,,but there is not, they all do it.


----------



## jpromo (Dec 12, 2011)

how said:


> I dont get the facination with the 2 speed kick back..they all growl. I rather have a 3 speed Sturmey Archer anyday.




I would too. I've only had one and now it's sold  It made the bike a nice commuter I could just chuck around and not have to worry about cables and hand brakes and all that fun stuff.

Thanks for the responses though fellows! I was hoping it was just one part that was infamous for wearing prematurely but it appears as though probably not.


----------

